# heater fan not spinning, 1983 280zx non-turbo



## Mizugori (Dec 4, 2004)

okay the heater fan almost never works in a 1983 280zx, non turbo. once in a while it will magically go but 9/10 times its not doing anything. where do i start? im very new, so please bare with me lol (or should it be 'bear', crap i dunno)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Does the fan make noise when it does run? A squealing noise would indicate bad bearings, you'll need to replace the fan in that case. But just intermitent operation, is probably a bad switch or the wiring to or from the switch is loose.


----------



## Mizugori (Dec 4, 2004)

previous owner has suggested that he thinks it is the knob, and it would be like almost free to fix i'd just have to find one that fits at a junkyard or someplace similar. but i don't quite get what he means by that... i know im going to feel retarted when you explain it to me but, what could be wrong with the knob? if it turns it turns...what the hell did he mean...

no whining that i'm aware of.

thanks!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mizugori said:


> previous owner has suggested that he thinks it is the knob, and it would be like almost free to fix i'd just have to find one that fits at a junkyard or someplace similar. but i don't quite get what he means by that... i know im going to feel retarted when you explain it to me but, what could be wrong with the knob? if it turns it turns...what the hell did he mean...
> 
> no whining that i'm aware of.
> 
> thanks!


 The switch may be bad. The internal cylinder, which spins with the outter knob, alternately shunts power through various resistors, these reisistors is what regulates the fan speed. The final (fastest fan speed)position is usually a full 12 volts, and has no resistor. This position sometimes works when none of the others do, simply because it has no resistor to go bad or burn out. What happens some of the time is the little contact points on the internal part of the switch go bad, won't conduct electricty to the resistors anymore, could be for an infinite variaty of reasons, just wear and old age being the biggest one.


----------



## Mizugori (Dec 4, 2004)

ohhhh...and all this time, i thought it was just flipping little switches on and off lol how inefficient my version would be... okay that makes sense. is this something i can maybe order or do i have to go looking through junkyards


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mizugori said:


> ohhhh...and all this time, i thought it was just flipping little switches on and off lol how inefficient my version would be... okay that makes sense. is this something i can maybe order or do i have to go looking through junkyards


Could be an either or. Some places on the net probably still carry parts like that. Probably easier just to go to a junkyard. If you can, try to find a place you can pull your own parts out, stuff is insanely cheap there. Also, as nice place I found on the net: Carpart.com


----------



## Mizugori (Dec 4, 2004)

thanks, and a kick-ass site


----------

